# show tomorrow night



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

so my big night is tomorrow .I have been asked to play at an fundraiser event tomorrow and don't know why i said yes lol. So I'm taking my goya and my mesa with me. I only play two or three songs , my choices are "rebel rouser -dwayne eddy","land slide-fleetwood mac",and im not sure on what the last song will be lol 

proud boogie owner


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

silvertonebetty said:


> I have been asked to play at an fundraiser event tomorrow and don't know why i said yes lol.



If if you're not getting paid, that would be why they asked


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

All the best for tonight! 

I'm sure you will do well.

Have fun and enjoy yourself.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

thanks

proud boogie owner


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Good luck and I hope you are OK with heights while playing:

[video=youtube;K8uZutr1avs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8uZutr1avs[/video]



Figured out song number 3 yet?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

johnnyshaka said:


> Good luck and I hope you are OK with heights while playing:
> 
> [video=youtube;K8uZutr1avs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8uZutr1avs[/video]
> 
> ...


number three was ghost riders 

proud boogie owner


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

they like my picking lol. and the mesa i never heard it chime like that before 

proud boogie owner


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Good luck! Let us know how it turned out.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

https://vimeo.com/129311303https://vimeo.com/129311327
heres what i played could of used mor volume

proud boogie owner


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATS!!...Well done!! 

Did you enjoy playing for an audience?
Doing that would scare me to death...LOL

You should be a proud and happy fellow.

The crowd participation/clapping was cool.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> CONGRATS!!...Well done!!
> 
> Did you enjoy playing for an audience?
> Doing that would scare me to death...LOL
> ...


tnanks and i like it a little nervous to be truthful 


proud boogie owner


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats! It''ll be easier the next time.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Chito said:


> Congrats! It''ll be easier the next time.


thanks

proud boogie owner


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Great job, man!

You've got bigger balls than I as I don't even like playing in front of my own immediate family!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

johnnyshaka said:


> Great job, man!
> 
> You've got bigger balls than I as I don't even like playing in front of my own immediate family!


i am still getting compliments at work 

proud boogie owner


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Awesome! Time to ask for a raise!


----------

